# lame first post, but . . .



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I used to play bass, and I can't stand major variations in my sub response. I've decided to go the BFD-REW route. I have what may well be a dumb question. I know the Galaxy CM-140 is recomended, but on the sites that I looked at, the spec's said that the freq. response is 31.5Hz to 8KHz. That isn't suitable for sub calibration is it? It only goes down to 31.5Hz?? The RS is listed as going lower, but I'm not too keen on the reliability issues.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> the freq. response is 31.5Hz to 8KHz. That isn't suitable for sub calibration is it? It only goes down to 31.5Hz??


The CM-140 is quite a good meter actually. It's response is compensated for with a calibration file that we provide on the download page. The CM-140 is significantly better than a RS meter.

I recommend you throughly read THE REW HELP FILES and also the Connections thread

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Works for me. I just finished up buying all the actual hardware for my system (minus the BFD), so my wife thinks I'm pretty much be done with pouring over forums about equipment and what not. She didn't count on a little thing called calibration! Let the reading begin . . . again.

thanks.


----------

